# Rosso di sera 2015 - international music campus



## QuattroQuarti

Goodmorning everyone,
I am pleased to inform you that this year, in July, will be held the prestigious "ROSSO DI SERA 2015 - INTERNATIONAL MUSIC CAMPUS" organized by Associazione musicale SetteNoteInsieme e la Compagnia Teatro Giovani under the patronage of the Town of Torrita di Siena .

We can make use of large presences such Catemario Edward and Michael Lewin.

Concerts will be organized during the campus and the students will be chosen to perform

For more information please call + 39.393.9988654 or send an email to [email protected] 
SetteNoteInsieme

Good day to all
SetteNoteInsieme

-ROSSO DI SERA 2015- 
INTERNATIONAL MUSIC CAMPUS

Associazione SetteNoteInsieme and Compagnia Teatro Giovani Torrita with the patronage of the Town of Torrita di Siena organize "Rosso Di Sera 2015 - International Music Campus".

THE CAMPUS

The campus will take place from 11 to 17 of July, 2015 in Torrita di Siena (SI-Italy) and will be divided in two classical guitar masterclass given by Edoardo Catemario and Michael Lewin. 
The lessons are aimed at students, professionals or amateurs without limit of age wishing to deepen their knowledge, Repertoire and technique. 
The first day, every participant will be asked to play a piece of free choice to understand his/her level. It is possible to attend as an active student or listener. Those who are not selected as active can still decide to take part anyway as listeners.

THE TEACHERS

EDOARDO CATEMARIO 
DECCA Artist since 2008. Extremely versatile guitarist was featured as soloist with great orchestras (Melbourne Symphony, Wiener Akademie, Orquesta Nacional de Andorra, Pomeriggi Musicali ...) with conductors such as: Martin Haselboek, Oleg Caetani, Marzio Conti, Michael Helmrat, Inma Shara, Ottavio Dantone, Enrique Batiz and Nicola Paszkowski. 
He gave solo concerts in the world's most prestigious halls: Grosser Saal of the Wiener Musikverein (Vienna), Auditorio Nacional and Teatro Real (Madrid), Wigmore Hall (Londob) etc. 
His production includes works for label: DECCA, ARTS Music and Koch Schwann. 
Catemario is also a renowned teacher, he gave Master Classes in Europe, North and South America, Australia. Collaborates with the Royal Academy of Music (UK), Mozarteum Salzburg, at the Musikhochschule of Leipzig, Indiana University, Bloominghton University, New York University and other institutions. He has been Professor of development and interpretation at the "Conservatoire International de Paris" (Paris, France) since 1995 until June 2001.

MICHAEL LEWIN 
Michael Lewin is professor at the Royal Academy of Music in London where he studied with Hector Quine. He improved later in Spain with Jose Tomas. 
As a guitarist and lutenist, he performed with the Royal Shakespeare Company, Ballet Rambert, Scottish Opera, English National Opera, La Piccola Scala (Milan), the Royal Opera House at Covent Garden and in major international festivals, such as Bath, Bergen, Edinburgh, Flanders, Göttingen and Venice, as well as at the Henry Wood Promenade Concerts. He also made a series of recordings, most notably with the Monteverdi Choir and the Baroque Soloists conducted by Sir John Eliot Gardiner and collaborated with composer Trevor Jones. 
In 1977 he became professor at the Royal Academy of Music and as a teacher is invited to give masterclasses throughout the world including institutions like the Central Conservatory of music (Beijing), the Sibelius Academy (Helsinki) and the Conservatoire Nationale Superieure de Musique et Danse (Paris).

CONCERTS

Concerts will be organized during the campus and the students will be chosen to perform

PARTICIPATION FEES

Students  four lessons from 60 minutes: € 300  Auditors: € 60 for the entire master class or € 30 per day The registration fee is € 50

STAY

Organization have signed agreements with hotels and restaurants of the area. 
For more information please call + 39.393.9988654 or send an email to [email protected] 
SetteNoteInsieme


----------

